# Rnlb Margaret Russell Fraser



## Bob S

Calshot lifeboat *RNLB MARGARET RUSSELL FRASER * photographed during July 2004.


----------



## wully farquhar

What do you think of the boat The Thurso crew took her from the channel isles to Thurso as a relief 1996 it was a nice wee cruise (Pint) up the west coast.


----------

